# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Nitrate and reddening leaves



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Through a post from Tom Barr, I discovered that my plant leaves are reddened due to lack of Nitrate. My hygrophila corymbosa compact has really really red leaves, now if I rectify the Nitrate problem would the red leaves turn back to green? Are the plants stunned forever? Do I need to trim the red leaves off?

Thanks for your attention


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2003)

Through a post from Tom Barr, I discovered that my plant leaves are reddened due to lack of Nitrate. My hygrophila corymbosa compact has really really red leaves, now if I rectify the Nitrate problem would the red leaves turn back to green? Are the plants stunned forever? Do I need to trim the red leaves off?

Thanks for your attention


----------



## m.lemay (Jan 9, 2005)

The red leaves will probably green up once you add nitrate. You can keep them red by keeping nitrates below 5ppm.

75 gal,pressurized CO2 with controller, 3WPG PC lighting,gravel/flourite 50/50 substrate, Filstar XP3, GH=7,KH=5,PH=6.9,NO3=10ppm, PO4=1-2ppm,K=20ppm+/-, FE=.1ppm


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Thanks for reply.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

In my tank I have many plants whose red color seems nitrate related, but hygrophila corymbosa seems independent.

In my case it reddens to a brown in bright light. Half covered leaves will even show a stripe on them. lowering the light does not restore the green color.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

In every photo I can recall that showed "compacta" the plants leaves were orange. Maybe that's the usual state for that plant.

Leaves on my H. corymbosa redden (actually, it's more of a brown) in high light or low nitrogen. Both factors are involved.

I don't find the color to be very attractive. On the other hand, I would't call the plant "stunted" either. I've seen leaves recover some of their green color after a nitrate increase, but the result is mottled, with some areas recovering to green and others staying reddish brown. It isn't very attractive.

You can lower the light levels or increase the nitrate levels to green the plant up. Either way, I would just let the plants grow out rather than trimming off the old leaves.


Roger Miller


----------

